# Calcium and Magnesium Dosing schedule??



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

I have really soft water so im having to dose calcium and magnesium. However, I am unsure of how much I should dose and how often. I usually dose macros on mon, wed, and fri and traces on tuesday and thursday. mg an ca are macros, so should I be dosing them mon wed and fri as well or are they to be dosed differently?

Thanks

Otis


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Many dose for the week, but you could dose GH on the same scheduleas other macros.

Thing is, GH does not have any impact on algae or growth rates unless too low near as I can tell.

So you gain little, but it will not hurt.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry I can't answer your question and I'm hijacking the thread a bit, but: where are you in NC? Or, have I asked you that before? I'm in Henderson (South of Richmond, VA about two hours and north of Raleigh, NC about an hour and a half). 

I have soft water too - and I actually think it is a great thing! Toninas, etc. really like it.


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Pisces. I am in a small city Called Roxboro. Its about an hour from the Raliegh Durham area. I love the soft water as far as the fish I keep, but I think it is a real hinderance on my plant growth. May I ask you if you have pearlgrass and how it grows in your water? All my plants grow fine except for pearlgrass. I was wondering if anyone in the area was experiencing the same symptoms as I was. My pearlgrass tips turn brown, but the rest of the stem is a nice dark green. Anyhow, nice to know im not the only one around here that enjoys planted aquaria  

Otis


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Roxboro is about an hour from me (maybe less on backroads although I don't know the backroads). 

I had grown pearlgrass pretty well, but pulled most of it out. I'm not sure what made it successful. There is a plant club sort of in our area (Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill) if you might be interested let me know. We're pretty casual about meetings, etc. no dues, not rules...just meet and trade plants and hang out.


----------

